# Egg turner



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Have assembled some of my incubator, however I got to thinking and I am not sure how to make an egg turner. 
I do not have to time to turn the eggs by hand, and spending 60 bucks to get one new and shipped to me seems against the idea of start small and build from there. 
Has anyone made their own egg turners with good results? What were the final costs and the hardest part of the builds?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I made one out of a turner motor and a plastic egg tray. The turner motor was about $15 and the tray was around $5. I used a piece of 1/2" EMT conduit under the tray. I drilled a hole on each side of the inside lining only and stuck the pipe in them. I screwed a dish draining rack to the pipe and tie-raped the tray to the rack. The hardest part was coming up with the linkage between the motor and the pipe. 
I don't use it anymore and it was out behind the shed covered in leaves and looks pretty funky inside right now but I don't have any pics of it when it was clean but you can see how it was done. I drilled a hole through the pipe and put an 8/32"X3" screw through it with nuts on each side and bent a 90 in the end to hook to the linkage piece. It took a little tweaking to get it to rotate to the correct angle. I drilled holes all the way through the cooler and used 1/4" bolts to mount the motor. It worked pretty well. 

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Once I get things assembled, how far do I want the tray to tilt. Am I looking for a rolling of eggs or just a tilt


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Just a tilt from side to side. A 45 degree angle is perfect.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Got motor ordered from incubator warehouse. Cost ten bucks. I am eager to get this project going, as I would love to hatch meat birds this spring... It would be best to have a few batches under my belt


----------

